# JRPGs or Anime based games for PS3 & Vita I should obtain?



## n64king (Jul 2, 2014)

There's sooooo many. Like more than I realize sometimes, so please help the dumb dumb (me) find some goodies. Anything JRPG or anime based or at least close to that would interest me for these 2 systems and I know the PSV is supposedly loaded. Let's try and stick to English language options only. 
I have Catherine, Ni No Kuni and Bayonetta (since it has that anime side-by-side thing going), which I think sorta fits almost all 3 types I'm looking for  But any other suggestions are super welcome.

Also it can be PSN/PS+ exclusive games too.


----------



## Chromie (Jul 2, 2014)

Well Bayonetta isn't really a jrpg. I'm not sure what makes an anime based game well an anime based game but obviously the only reason to own a Vita is Persona 4: Golden so start with that man.

Does it have to be PS3/Vita? Would you download titles from PSN? Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne is one of the best jrpgs ever an arguably one of the best titles Atlus has released. Definitely worth checking out.


I'll also add Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner: Raidou Kuzunoha vs. The Soulless Army which is a real time combat Shin Megami Tensei game set in the 1930's and now on PSN also.


A question for anyone....are any of the Dragon Quest titles on PSN?


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 2, 2014)

The Persona series is my favorite.


----------



## Nerd House (Jul 2, 2014)

*
Disgaea
Persona
Trinity Universe
Hyperdimension Neptunia
Phantom Brave
Corpse Party
Ys: Memories in Celceta
*


----------



## n64king (Jul 2, 2014)

No Bayonetta isn't a JRPG, but I just meant it falls under that sort of anime side-by-side thing.

Yes I can be PSN. I'll change the post to reflect so. I am def gonna get more into Persona, and I am already into Shin Megam Tensei
And I'm pretty sure there are no Dragon Quest games on PSN in NA anyway.

lol I knew you or Jun would post with a nice list.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hyperdimension Neptunia seems really interesting even if it kinda got slammed on PS3, but the Vita reissue seems to be good? If it's a spit back I'll get the PS3 one.


----------



## demoness (Jul 2, 2014)

Tales of Graces f, Tales of Xillia, Xillia 2 (coming to NA August 19th), Tales of Symphonia Chronicles.  These are all entries in the Tales series exclusive to PS3, and with the exception of Vesperia on 360, are some of the best.  I believe Vita's getting Tales of Hearts R soon.

The Witch and the Hundred Knight.  Kind of Diablo meets JRPG meets hack and slash, but it's entertaining and quite long.

Valkyria Chronicles.  Really good strategy JRPG with a story that resembles WW2 with fantasy elements.

Eternal Sonata.  It's also available on 360 but PS3 version adds a lot more content.

You could also try out the Atelier series.  And if you haven't played it yet definitely give Star Ocean: The Last Hope a try, although it isn't exclusive.

Also be on the lookout for Fairy Fencer F, Ar Nosurge, and Natural Doctrine coming this fall.  Edit: Not because I have psychic knowledge they're good, but could be.  Apologies if you have already tried these/it's old news.


----------



## n64king (Jul 2, 2014)

Literally just got Tales of Symphonia Chronicles today. They have Xillia & Grace f in there too in this huge used store. I was bummed they didn't have Hyperdimension Neptunia cause that's honestly really intriguing. Even if there's over the top dirty stuff, I can look beyond it since it doesn't appear to be the focus

But def thankful for the suggestions from everyone. I've mostly only seen and heard of most of these and some stuff I've not heard of or overlooked, but they're all goodies I want to try.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 3, 2014)

n64king said:


> *Let's try and stick to English language options only. *



To be honest that really narrows the options for Vita, but there's still enough titles being imported that you could live off them.

Just going to list, I'll put a smiley or something next to ones I've played and lemon next to ones I anticipate. Also the list will be Vita only, there's so many titles for PS3 I'm not sure where to begin honestly.


Persona 4 Golden 
Ys: Memories of Celestia
Atelier Totori Plus 
Atelier Rorona Plus
Atelier Meruru Plus
Muramasa Rebirth 
Toukiden
Gravity Rush 
Dokuro 
Conception II 
Hatsune Miku: Project Diva f
Danganronpa 
Hyperdimension Neptunia PP
Disagea 3
Disagea 4
Sword Art Online: Hollow Fragment 
Freedom Wars 
Zero Escape: Virtue's Last Reward
One Piece: Unlimited World Red
Tales of Hearts R 
Criminal Girls Invite
htoL#NiQ (Hotaru no Nikki)
Sorcery Saga: Curse of the Great Curry God
Akiba's Trip: Undead and Undressed
Hyperdimension Neptunia Re;Birth1
Danganronpa 2: Goodbye Despair 
Senran Kagura: Shinovi Versus
AND MORE UPCOMING RELEASE DATES NA UPCOMING RELEASE DATES EU (Though it appears to be out of date)

Honestly there's so many titles I've probably forgotten or titles you may be interested in, I really recommend looking into for yourself. Pretty sure there's a few titles there on PS3 as well, like Disagea and One Piece. Your options expand tremendously when include import titles, as both consoles are region free.


----------



## n64king (Jul 3, 2014)

That's quite a nice list which I'm copying to look it all up. I literally look everything up people are saying if I don't know what it is. Especially since some of these are a series it's even better that I have multiples to do.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 5, 2014)

I would definitely recommend anything from the Disgaea series, as well as Persona 4 Golden (and Persona 3 Portable). Great games that'll suck up a lot of your times if you let them.

If you want to get other Tales games for the PS3, I would only recommend Xillia. Graces f has a great battle system, but the story is insanely boring. I'm looking forward to Tales of Hearts R on the Vita though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> *
> Corpse Party
> *


I actually forgot about this. The second game was somewhat of a letdown in the gameplay department, but I'd recommend playing both so far, as well as Blood Drive whenever that releases.


----------



## n64king (Jul 8, 2014)

Xillia was on my list first, but good to know about Graces f being possibly slow. 

Lol I got Hyperdimention Neptunia and the guy gave me a giggle at the register. Oh dear...


----------



## Cardbored (Jul 9, 2014)

Dark Souls is definitely something you should get. Yeah it's a hard game, but all you have to do is get used to how the game plays and you'll like it in no time.


----------



## n64king (Jul 9, 2014)

capybaren said:


> i like changing avvie



haha i see lol or I did because now you're hiding yourself...
Oh jk you spammed 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cardbored said:


> Dark Souls is definitely something you should get. Yeah it's a hard game, but all you have to do is get used to how the game plays and you'll like it in no time.



And it's a series now :O More to enjoy!


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Jul 12, 2014)

oops you said that already um but youll like hyperspace neptunia if you can get over the massive boobage. the series gets better as the games go on


----------



## n64king (Jul 30, 2014)

Maybe there will be more help since this thread was helpful until that random blatherment before...


----------

